# Cub Cadet XT2 won't start



## dragan54 (7 mo ago)

My XT2 wouldn't start. It sounded like it was the starter. I had just replaced it and know I don't that was it. I took the shroud off to se what happened when I engaged the starter. It would kick partially and then the solenoid would make a noise. I not sure why I did it but I turned the motor about a 1 turn. I moved real hard at first. I then tried it and it started right up, but then there was gas coming out where the air filter goes on!?
Any suggestions?
Thanks
Don


----------



## dragan54 (7 mo ago)

More info. This is a Kohler model KT740


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy dragan54, welcome to the forum.

Sounds like your needle valve in the carb i sticking open. Attached is a video addressing this type issue:


----------



## dragan54 (7 mo ago)

Looked at what was coming from the engine it was oil. After thinking about when the engine was running. It was missing and puffs of smoke. Doesn't sound good. 
Any guess about cost overhaul? 
Don


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep..... That don't sound good. Three things you can do to get an idea of what's going on internally....

1)  Least expensive, no tools required..... Get it running and pull the dipstick. Sometimes it can be messy, but put your hand lightly over the dipstick tube and see if you feel a whole bunch of crank case pressure and see fumes...... Broken oil control ring

2) Tools run less than $35..... Buy a leak down tester and a mechanic's stethoscope.... You run a leak down test with the piston at TDC on the compression stroke. Air coming out the carb = intake valve. Air coming out the exhaust = exhaust valve. Air coming out the dipstick tube = rings. Air coming out around the base of the head = blown head gasket.

3) Machine runs about $65..... You can run the same test with a "Smoke Machine"...... Run a smoke test with the piston at TDC on the compression stroke. Smoke coming out the carb = intake valve. Smoke coming out the exhaust = exhaust valve. Smoke coming out the dipstick tube = rings. Smoke coming out around the base of the head = blown head gasket.

Leak Down Tester

Mechanic's Stethoscope

How to Leak Down Test

Small Engine Smoke Tester


----------



## dragan54 (7 mo ago)

The guy in town that does small engine repair says these aren't worth repairing because they are aluminum blocks. Sounds like to me he either doesn't know how or want to get into doing the overhaul.
Thoughts? are there overhaul kits?
Thanks for your help. I really don't want to go out and buy used or new. Still can't figure out what happened.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ask him to name an OEM that has made a small engine with anything but an aluminum block/steel bore in the last 50 years? Avoid this Knucklehead, he's a BSer and a hack mechanic at best.

If it didn't need any machining.... I'd expect around $500-$600 parts&labor to rebuild it, depending on the shop labor rates in your area.

Standard size re-ring kit for DIY runs around $120
Standard Size 7000 series Re-ring Kit

Here's about the cheapest new/with warranty KT740 around today. These guys don't kill you with shipping rates either...... A direct swap with yours in that XT2 Cub would normally be about 5-6 hours labor.

New Replacement KT740


----------



## dragan54 (7 mo ago)

That is a much better price than I have found. What if any is the significance of the 4 number after model. Mine is a KT740-3058. The one they are selling is a KT740-3027. Is that a reference as to when manufactured?
Thanks for great info


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

dragan54 said:


> That is a much better price than I have found. What if any is the significance of the 4 number after model. Mine is a KT740-3058. The one they are selling is a KT740-3027. Is that a reference as to when manufactured?
> Thanks for great info


That's the OEM spec #..... It indicates what OEM specification it was built to by Kohler. 3058 is Cub Cadet -- 3027 is MTD, but they also make Cub Cadet, so it should fit up just fine with no problems.

The only thing you would really need to worry about is the lower crankshaft diameter and length to make sure your electric clutch will fit. I believe your KT740 is 1-1/8"x3-15/16", but you should research that to be sure. Everything else should be the same, including the exhaust manifold. The only difference in the actual installed set up might be with a separate choke cable, and that's just a matter of the way you hook the control cables up. The Kohler 7000 Series speed control plate is designed for either configuration (one cable, or two). The only other thing I've run into is oil pressure monitoring.... Low oil pressure light, Low oil pressure shutdown, or nothing at all?


----------

